# What would be the best beauty dish option for my 600EX-RT??



## MonteGraham (Mar 21, 2015)

What would be the best beauty dish option for my 600EX-RT??


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 21, 2015)

Lumodi.


----------



## brad goda (Mar 24, 2015)

Mola Demi with Lumi mount.
or ProFoto SoftLight beauty dish < had to make custom adaptor… 
the light is beautiful and the Lumi mount is rock solid.


----------

